# Meet Bleu :-)



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

As some of you may have read in my other thread, we have got a new little addition joining us mid September :thumbup:

Previously known as TimTam, we have called him Bleu. :thumbup:

We went to see him again yesterday and we just can't wait to get him. He is so cute.

Many thanks to Steve for taking these photo's and for letting me post them. :thumbup:

I'm so glad we came to this forum, and met Christine & Steve, otherwise we wouldn't be having him.

:thumbup:


How cute am I?




Having Cuddles


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BLEU is gorgeous, good luck with him ....chris


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a raggie !Of course he's gorgeous!(stop it, stop it, stop it) my resistance is low.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> He is a raggie !Of course he's gorgeous!(stop it, stop it, stop it) my resistance is low.


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

aaaw so cute 

I want one! (temper tantrum alert)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahahaha what did i tell you Buffie.......you WILL have another ......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sweet


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

buffie said:


> He is a raggie !Of course he's gorgeous!(stop it, stop it, stop it) my resistance is low.


Please read Signiture....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Hannah did get the Boo seal off approval, he jumped up into her arms. too her surprise....:lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have decided to stop posting/visiting this forum as I can no longer be trusted around raggies.If you want to know why ask raggs & steverags
Bye Bye All


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

buffie said:


> I have decided to stop posting/visiting this forum as I can no longer be trusted around raggies.If you want to know why ask raggs & steverags
> Bye Bye All


I know nothing


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Even the b***** kittens eyes are looking at me in the photograph.Im doomed,I say doomed!!!!!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

.........i'm innocent.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

buffie said:


> Even the b***** kittens eyes are looking at me in the photograph.Im doomed,I say doomed!!!!!!!!


Andnow Minnie Moo is against you and posting pictures of Raggies too...:thumbup:


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbup: Yay! So pleased little Bleu will be joining your household! p.s. It wont end there... you've been warned!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

steverags said:


> andnow minnie moo is against you and posting pictures of raggies too...:thumbup:


 thats it I mean it

I hate raggies


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This is all getting silly now .I do apologize to Bleu But the children have to play somewhere .Better here on the forum than on the motorway.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

I love ragdoll's eyes, and that set are especially gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Please read Signiture....:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Hannah did get the Boo seal off approval, he jumped up into her arms. too her surprise....:lol:


Haha - That was so funny! I was so worried I was going to drop him. I kept thinking, don't jump, don't jump. But it was too late, he jumped :thumbup: He is so lovely.


----------



## Miss_Chievous (Mar 4, 2009)

Totally adorable. Bet September can't come quick enough for you!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------

